# Anyone have some pictures of your massive salt supplies!



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

Lets see some massive salt supply pictures from the bigtime snowdoggs!


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

*mines like this but a little bigger...*

...Mine looks something like this right now...


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck with that one.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

DaytonBioLawns;1140523 said:


> ...Mine looks something like this right now...


thank you needed that:laughing:


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I have to say, thats a good one!


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

*Some purple salt*

purplebou


----------



## jasondwade (Oct 23, 2009)

Nice. Where'd you get the purple?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mines Orange...


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

*Central Salt*
Metro Chicago & Milwaukee
Steve Kaar - phone: 630.945.2810 
email: [email protected]

Illinois (outside Chicago metro) & South East Wisconsin
Ryan Wagner- phone: 630.470.5582
email: [email protected]

Ohio, Indiana, Kentucky, & West Virginia:
Andy Weimer - phone: 614.256.8755 
email: [email protected]

Pennsylvania & Northeastern Ohio:
Dan Howard - phone: 724.831.6509 
email: [email protected]

Kansas, Missouri, Iowa, Nebraska:
Brian Rockers - phone: 785.338.0422 
Lyons: 800.879.7258 
email: [email protected]

Central Salt LLC 
385 Airport Road - Suite 108 
Elgin, Illinois, 60123
phone: 847.608.8130
email: [email protected]
View attachment snowslicer-product_brochure.pdf


----------



## The Garden Guru (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll post mine but don't know how


----------



## kb9snp (Nov 17, 2010)

Last year we only went through less than a skid and a half. This year, we have already went through a skid, so i picked up 3 more. We have had way too much ice this year. The f250 was kinda loaded, but my little snow queen got the job done. What a pain unloading it though. :-(


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

I cant aford a salt spreader, so as I plow I drive around with my trailer and 2 Mexicans on the back. They rip open the bags as fast as they can and throw the salt by hand.

This place where I pick up the salt is in the middle of nowhere, and wow do they have bagged products, what you see in the background is only a quarter of it. For you locals this is in Lansford PA


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

If you cant afford a salt spreader your not charging enough for your services. Any one in this business should be able to make enough money to afford a salt spreader!!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

Some of our piles


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Rain Man;1167468 said:


> If you cant afford a salt spreader your not charging enough for your services. Any one in this business should be able to make enough money to afford a salt spreader!!


I hope you didnt take that seriously


----------

